# Altolamprologus calvus (GOLD LACE Black Congo)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Introducing...

*Altolamprologus calvus (Gold Lace Black Congo)*


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

BCxMuzi?????


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

:fish: 
:thumb:

Very very nice mate, would like some of those :drooling:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Man o man :fish: you sure know how to make people drool. :drooling:


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

BCWP x Orange Fin Chaitika ???


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

shellies215 said:


> BCxMuzi?????


Nope. There was no crossing going on, I closely monitored that. I was very fearful of my Muzi's killing the male calvus and the two Muzi's completely ignored the calvus all together. I observed the male calvus spawning with the females and I actually know which female is the mom to the largest group of fry because she was first to spawn and give me fry. Also, as further evidence, there is zero comp traits.

BCWP have the yellow trait on the face and creeping into the dorsal fin. Actually, Gold is probably a better color description than yellow. Just about all the calvus fry have inherited a gold face from their parents and, to varying degrees, some gold creeps into the dorsal fin on some fry. This juvie male is special however - he is the only one with such clear gold trim around the fins - if I can grow him out and get him to pass on that trait,... you all are the first to see the birth of the Gold Lace Black Congo Calvus :wink:

Russ

Stay tunned 

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's the dad in his light color mode - you can see the gold on his fins


















And, I am confident that the larger fry came from this female
She's got a trace of gold trim near the back of her dorsal fin.
And, she has those amazing pearls too.


















Her next spawn will be saved and reared separate from the others.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TMB60 said:


> BCWP x Orange Fin Chaitika ???


Not a possibility. Never in the same tank. Also, as previously mentioned, I witnessed the male calvus do ALL spawning. This is after all, the most photographed calvus tank on Planet Earth :wink: :lol:

Guaranteed 100% calvus. There are zero comp traits in the 300+ fry - not even one with a questionable trait. So, I just want to "officially, put that notion to rest :wink:

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Couple more pics of this little male (previously posted)...


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

> TMB60 wrote:
> BCWP x Orange Fin Chaitika ???
> 
> Razzo wrote:
> ...


The X breed comment wasn't intended as a serious suspicion and I felt stupid after posting it. We know you better than that......hope you didn't take offense.

Truly amazing looking fish!!! Please update us on the Gold Lace in the future (with pics of course).

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Location please or are these (yet another) man made line bred guy?
No harm in that as long as its clear to customers. :wink:
Sure looks like normal young Congo/Zaire black calvus to me.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Location please or are these (yet another) man made line bred guy?
> No harm in that as long as its clear to customers. :wink:
> Sure looks like normal young Congo/Zaire black calvus to me.


Of course 

This little guy is an F1 Black Congo White Pearl with an interesting color pattern that I would love to line breed one day. But for now, he is just a good looking black congo white pearl that I will be growing out.

Russ


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

either way they look great. im not opposed to line bred traits. its not like theyre hybrids or anything. just parents mating with offspring.. lol. (and dont act like anyone else on here hasnt bred siblings)


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

looks similiar to this maybe??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ws1FgD ... detailpage

except yours look way nicer and darker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Odd how some things turn out. No idea how many fry in the group (lots I'm sure), but for only one fry to exhibit the gold trimmed fins kind of amazes me. I guess nature and the laws of probability have different ideas about things.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

If he grows out and keeps the trimming he will be a nice lookin fella


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TMB60 said:


> > TMB60 wrote:
> > BCWP x Orange Fin Chaitika ???
> >
> > Razzo wrote:
> ...


Hey Tom,

No offense, not for a moment - especially from you.

It is a fair question 

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TMB60 said:


> Odd how some things turn out. No idea how many fry in the group (lots I'm sure), but for only one fry to exhibit the gold trimmed fins kind of amazes me. I guess nature and the laws of probability have different ideas about things.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom,

I really didn't pay much attention until I put a group in a grow out tank. I shipped a lot of fish and some may have that trait that I shipped. In the grow out group of about 30 fish, that is the only one with such defined gold trim.

I shall enjoy him.

Thank you,
Russ


----------

